# Noticing the race of kids



## dfens (Oct 26, 2016)

Now, let me say I don't hate anyone because of race and certainly not children, for children are the future.

But, I do notice the race of children.  And I must say, everywhere I go, all the time when I see kids, they are black or hispanic.  Yes, I do see white kids, but the black and hispanic kids are like a tide.

What I don't understand is that, blacks and hispanics tend to be poorer.  So if they are having lots of kids, it's on the public dime.  That, I do disagree with.


----------



## blastoff (Oct 27, 2016)

Have another kid, get another pay raise.  It makes perfect sense to the ignorant dimwits in our society.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2016)

The biggest thing I notice is how absolutely desperate white girls are to be with Black guys. It may have a lot to do with their emotionally unavailable fathers.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 27, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> The biggest thing I notice is how absolutely desperate white girls are to be with Black guys. It may have a lot to do with their emotionally unavailable fathers.


 Yeah, most fat trailer trash skanks don't have much of a father figure


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 27, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> The biggest thing I notice is how absolutely desperate white girls are to be with Black guys. It may have a lot to do with their emotionally unavailable fathers.



Well, if we're going to get in to stereotyping, most white women I've seen with black guys are fat and trashy looking.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest thing I notice is how absolutely desperate white girls are to be with Black guys. It may have a lot to do with their emotionally unavailable fathers.
> ...


Look at all the fat white girls.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest thing I notice is how absolutely desperate white girls are to be with Black guys. It may have a lot to do with their emotionally unavailable fathers.
> ...


You must not live where I do. Its not just the fat ones. Its all of them.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 27, 2016)

smh yall are just sad


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 27, 2016)

More and more kids are not one race, so you'll have to look more carefully or find something else to obsess over.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> More and more kids are not one race, so you'll have to look more carefully or find something else to obsess over.


With so many white women feeling as below you are correct.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 27, 2016)

What the hell????


----------



## MikeK (Oct 29, 2016)

Asclepias said:


>


This babe is obviously rubbing something in some face(s).  Knowing who it is and the reason for it would answer an evasive question.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 29, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Or she simply finds black men more attractive.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 29, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Considering the social implications, is it truly something quite that simple?  

If this White girl finds Black men attractive I'm sure she's not the only one.  So the question remains, why is she taking the extra step?  

I find some Arabic women exceptionally attractive but I wouldn't have a t-shirt made to advertise the fact.  Why would I?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Why and how do you know this is the case? Do you know this from experience or are you just guessing?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2016)

MikeK said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


Youre assuming she thinks and feels like you. Does everyone in the world do things the way you do?


----------



## Correll (Oct 29, 2016)

MikeK said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...




That is a very good point.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 29, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Youre assuming she thinks and feels like you. Does everyone in the world do things the way you do?


I'm not assuming she thinks like me because I'm a White man, not a White woman.  I have absolutely no insight into her thinking.

My observation is based on certain obvious considerations -- such as the fact that this woman, even if she is from New York City or San Francisco, must have some awareness that there are White men who would wouldn't hesitate to kill her for such a provocatively brazen announcement.    

Do you doubt that?


----------



## MikeK (Oct 29, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


A little of both -- with a clear sense of contemporary reality mixed in.


----------



## Correll (Oct 29, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Youre assuming she thinks and feels like you. Does everyone in the world do things the way you do?
> ...




How do you think that woman would feel if she saw a man wearing a T-shirt implying that blondes are stupid?

Would anyone doubt that that man was being a rude asshole?


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 29, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Youre assuming she thinks and feels like you. Does everyone in the world do things the way you do?
> ...



There was a time when that was true.  Now, it is exceedingly rare for any of the nutcases to do anything but complain and give them the stinkeye.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 29, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> There was a time when that was true.  Now, it is exceedingly rare for any of the nutcases to do anything but complain and give them the stinkeye.


You might be right.  But speaking from the perspective of the father of three daughters and grandfather of four lovely girls, I ask if you were (are) in the same position would you be comfortable with your own offspring wearing such a t-shirt -- even in today's relatively permissive and racially integrated social atmosphere? 

Why tempt the devil?


----------



## Correll (Oct 29, 2016)

MikeK said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > There was a time when that was true.  Now, it is exceedingly rare for any of the nutcases to do anything but complain and give them the stinkeye.
> ...





The real issue is not the danger from advertising the belief, but having that belief system in the first place.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 29, 2016)

Correll said:


> How do you think that woman would feel if she saw a man wearing a T-shirt implying that blondes are stupid?
> 
> Would anyone doubt that that man was being a rude asshole?


That is not an adequate analogy?


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 29, 2016)

MikeK said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > There was a time when that was true.  Now, it is exceedingly rare for any of the nutcases to do anything but complain and give them the stinkeye.
> ...



I don't think my daughter would wear anything so tasteless (or as her Grandma used to say "tacky").


----------



## Correll (Oct 29, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > How do you think that woman would feel if she saw a man wearing a T-shirt implying that blondes are stupid?
> ...




True. My point is that such a minor statement would be quite rude. 

A more powerful statement, such as hers is even more so.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 29, 2016)

Correll said:


> The real issue is not the danger from advertising the belief, but having that belief system in the first place.


What belief system are you talking about?


----------



## MikeK (Oct 29, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> I don't think my daughter would wear anything so tasteless (or as her Grandma used to say "tacky").


A graceful sidestep.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2016)

Correll said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


This shows your insecurity. Where on her tee shirt does it say anything negative like your scenario saying blondes are stupid?  It simply says she loves Black men. Why does this hurt you so?


----------



## Correll (Oct 29, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > The real issue is not the danger from advertising the belief, but having that belief system in the first place.
> ...




Her belief system that black men are better for whatever use she has for them.


----------



## Correll (Oct 29, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...




By stating that ONE group of men, she "loves" it implies that other groups of men are "not loved".

Insecure? HUrt? 

I admit the opinion of attractive young women has impact on me.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Youre assuming she thinks and feels like you. Does everyone in the world do things the way you do?
> ...


Why would that mean she was doing it to rub something in someones face?  I sometimes wear a Warriors tee shirt. Does that mean I am rubbing something in the face of the fan of another team?


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 29, 2016)

MikeK said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think my daughter would wear anything so tasteless (or as her Grandma used to say "tacky").
> ...



And accurate.  I don't place much stock in the sayings on t-shirts.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Why does it imply that?  I think you are just sensitive. The only thing it implies is that she loves Black men best.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 29, 2016)

Correll said:


> True. My point is that such a minor statement would be quite rude.
> 
> A more powerful statement, such as hers is even more so.


Absolutely right.  Her statement is not only rude it is sufficient to provoke violence by certain extreme mentalities.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 29, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


If you were looking for a quick one-nighter, sure.   If I see that she loves black men tells me that I, as a man who is not black, would probably do well to look elsewhere.  She saved some white boy the cost of a drink.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > True. My point is that such a minor statement would be quite rude.
> ...


Whats rude about it and why would it provoke violence?  Is this why white guys write manifestos and kill people even when the woman is not wearing a shirt like that?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2016)

Correll said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Why is that dangerous?


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 29, 2016)

Correll said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Belief system?   Why not fantasy?   If that is what gets her going, then her own imagination makes it better.  No slam on anyone else.


----------



## Correll (Oct 29, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




It just does. YOu would understand if the shirt instead said something about "loving white men".


----------



## Correll (Oct 29, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > True. My point is that such a minor statement would be quite rude.
> ...




And lesser reactions from less extreme mentalities.


----------



## Correll (Oct 29, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




YOu are kidding yourself.


----------



## Correll (Oct 29, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...




I take it you have never spoken to such a woman, yourself.

That is NOT what that is about.


----------



## guno (Oct 29, 2016)

dfens said:


> Now, let me say I don't hate anyone because of race and certainly not children, for children are the future.
> 
> But, I do notice the race of children.  And I must say, everywhere I go, all the time when I see kids, they are black or hispanic.  Yes, I do see white kids, but the black and hispanic kids are like a tide.
> 
> What I don't understand is that, blacks and hispanics tend to be poorer.  So if they are having lots of kids, it's on the public dime.  That, I do disagree with.


the demographics, more child being born are not white 

Babies Of Color Are Now The Majority, Census Says

The Majority of American Babies Are Now Minorities

Minority babies outnumber whites among US infants


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 29, 2016)

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



How do you know?  All you have is a picture.  For all you know the girl wears it out to places she expects to see black men and gets laid.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 29, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That only proves that money buys anything and that the price of those women is not in dispute, just their choice of occupation.  Black man's money is just as good as any other man's money when one is a professional.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 29, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



LMAO!!  First you claim all women with blacks are fat trailer trash, when shown a pic of 4 attractive women with black men you claim they are hookers?    Now THAT is going the extra mile in denial.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 29, 2016)

What happened to the topic of the thread?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Oct 29, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That only proves that money buys anything and that the price of those women is not in dispute, just their choice of occupation.  Black man's money is just as good as any other man's money when


WinterBorn said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Certainly not any more extreme the A's contention that all white women want black men.  I never mentioned anything about fat white women, BTW.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Why would it hurt me if she or any other woman loved white men?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Money buys anything?  Black guys dont need money to get women. In this case the women are run of the mill so I am pretty sure no money was involved.  I guess you are going to claim this white beauty queen is a hooker on the side too right?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I never said all but I do know from personal experience a large majority of white women seek out Black men even if you are unaware of it. The ones that intend on staying or getting married to white men for the money never tell the white guys what they do.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 29, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> LMAO!!  First you claim all women with blacks are fat trailer trash, when shown a pic of 4 attractive women with black men you claim they are hookers?    Now THAT is going the extra mile in denial.


It seems an element of frustrating curiosity attends the subject of White women's apparent attraction to Black men, a curiosity which is fueled by the equally apparent fact that the reverse is almost non-existent.  Historically, attractive women are referred to, even in such classical literature as Shakespeare's _Othello,_, as _"fair_ maidens," while attractive men are referred to as "tall, _dark_ and handsome," a circumstance that leaves Black women and White men feeling excluded -- even betrayed.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 29, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> I never said all but I do know from personal experience a large majority of white women seek out Black men even if you are unaware of it. The ones that intend on staying or getting married to white men for the money never tell the white guys what they do.


I have no cause to doubt that.  But the question of _why_ prevails.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2016)

MikeK said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO!!  First you claim all women with blacks are fat trailer trash, when shown a pic of 4 attractive women with black men you claim they are hookers?    Now THAT is going the extra mile in denial.
> ...


That may have been true during segregation but its not just curiosity in this day and age. I am seeing white girls that have grown up around Black people that still would rather be with Black guys than any other thing. My god daughter is like this. She grew up around Black people all her life and her preference is Black and Mexican guys in that order.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 29, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I never said all but I do know from personal experience a large majority of white women seek out Black men even if you are unaware of it. The ones that intend on staying or getting married to white men for the money never tell the white guys what they do.
> ...


I've been told that they feel Black men are more masculine, attentive, and the sex.  I was concerned about my god daughter and asked her why. She says Black guys are easier to be around and she feels more comfortable.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 30, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> How do you know?  All you have is a picture.  For all you know the girl wears it out to places she expects to see black men and gets laid.


That seems far too logical to be even remotely feminine.  It is diametrically opposed to the most fundamental nature of the human female to be so honest and forthcoming about their sexuality.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2016)

MikeK said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know?  All you have is a picture.  For all you know the girl wears it out to places she expects to see black men and gets laid.
> ...



I find white women to be very sexually aggressive and open about sex.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 30, 2016)

MikeK said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO!!  First you claim all women with blacks are fat trailer trash, when shown a pic of 4 attractive women with black men you claim they are hookers?    Now THAT is going the extra mile in denial.
> ...



People are attracted to who they are attracted to.  No need to feel left out.  Find one who wants you.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 30, 2016)

MikeK said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know?  All you have is a picture.  For all you know the girl wears it out to places she expects to see black men and gets laid.
> ...



Some women have no problem being open and frank about their sexuality.  Especially when they are chasing something specific.


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




As implied in my previous response, I HAVE spoken to such women in the past.


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Coming from the racist that believes that I should have been physically beaten for showing the "terrible disrespect" of dropping some candy while handing it to a young black cashier.

LOL!!!


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



As have I.   Some want a plaything for a while.  If the woman in the picture wants a black man, who cares?


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

MikeK said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO!!  First you claim all women with blacks are fat trailer trash, when shown a pic of 4 attractive women with black men you claim they are hookers?    Now THAT is going the extra mile in denial.
> ...




I recall the first time that I ran into such behavior.


It was in college and a white buddy of mine and I were sitting in the Student Union and a black female friend of ours from Trinidad joined us.

Something, I forget what, something she had seen or read, had sparked in her a sudden fascination for supposedly athletic and attractive indian men. By indian, I mean "native american".

She waxed poetic about it for a while. My Buddy and I let her go for a bit. I recall us looking at each other with a "why is she telling us about how attractive OTHER men supposedly are"?


After a while, as she seemed to be looking for a response from us, we gave her one.

WE waxed poetic wondering about the attractiveness of supposedly flat athletic indian male stomachs after they had caught a 70 cal musket ball and similar developments.


I felt we had responded completely appropriately.


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




She can want a black man without telling me about it. 


When was the last time you just randomly told some woman who was walking by, that you did not find her attractive? 

Have you ever done that? I have not. It would be extremely rude and disrespectful.


IF some WHITE GUY told a Black Woman that was just walking by that he did not find her attractive because of RACE, in our society he would be branded a terrible person.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 30, 2016)

dfens said:


> Now, let me say I don't hate anyone because of race and certainly not children, for children are the future.
> 
> But, I do notice the race of children.  And I must say, everywhere I go, all the time when I see kids, they are black or hispanic.  Yes, I do see white kids, but the black and hispanic kids are like a tide.
> 
> What I don't understand is that, blacks and hispanics tend to be poorer.  So if they are having lots of kids, it's on the public dime.  That, I do disagree with.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...









?????


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...





Imagine telling a female friend all about why you find women that are different from HER to be so very attractive.



Better yet, give it a try. See how that works out for you.



BEST YET, tell a black woman why you find white women so much more attractive than black women.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I think there is a vast difference between telling someone something, and wearing a t shirt.


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Have you ever worn that shirt where black women could see you doing so?


And it would still not be as targeted as the t-shirt that the woman pictured was wearing.


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




Wearing an easily read t-shirt is communicating that message to everyone close enough to read the message.

My point stands.



She can want a black man without telling me about it.


When was the last time you just randomly told some woman who was walking by, that you did not find her attractive?

Have you ever done that? I have not. It would be extremely rude and disrespectful.


IF some WHITE GUY told a Black Woman that was just walking by that he did not find her attractive because of RACE, in our society he would be branded a terrible person.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I've worn a t shirt that says "Southern girls are HOTTER" in Vermont.  Does that count?

You are making much about nothing.   The girl prefers blacks and isn't hiding it.  If your feelings get hurt because every white woman doesn't want you, the problem is with your sensitivity, not her shirt.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...







You need to see a shrink about your insecurity.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Holy crap, you're one insecure little thing.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 30, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> I find white women to be very sexually aggressive and open about sex.


Not intending to be offensive: are you gay?


----------



## MikeK (Oct 30, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> People are attracted to who they are attracted to.  No need to feel left out.  Find one who wants you.


While that sentiment qualifies for _Hallmark_ consideration, reality holds that there is _feeling_ left out and _being_ left out and a short, fat, pasty fellow normally will not stand a chance against a tall, lean, handsome competitor where mate-shopping women are concerned.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 30, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Some women have no problem being open and frank about their sexuality.  Especially when they are chasing something specific.


Women are open and frank about their sexuality with other women and with gay men.  But women are typically guarded, often deceptive, about their sexuality where hetero men are concerned.  It is a natural part of the mating game.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 30, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> As have I.   Some want a plaything for a while.  If the woman in the picture wants a black man, who cares?


In Elizabethan England, no one would care.  But in modern America there is much concern, some of which is quite critical.  Perhaps not so much in New York or San Francisco, but there is quite a difference in Mississippi, South Carolina, Alabama, et al.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> Imagine telling a female friend all about why you find women that are different from HER to be so very attractive.
> 
> Better yet, give it a try. See how that works out for you.
> 
> BEST YET, tell a black woman why you find white women so much more attractive than black women.


Well said.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 30, 2016)

MikeK said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > People are attracted to who they are attracted to.  No need to feel left out.  Find one who wants you.
> ...



Not a Hallmark sentiment.  It is reality.  If a woman wants a guy with a full head of hair, I am never going to be in the running.  I have found women who think my shaved head is sexy.  I am left out of being with a woman who doesn't find me as attractive as a guy with hair.  That is not a slight on me.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 30, 2016)

MikeK said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Some women have no problem being open and frank about their sexuality.  Especially when they are chasing something specific.
> ...



Depends on the women. In the past 20+ years, I have not had a single lover that I did not know what they liked, what they disliked, and what they wanted, before we had sex.   Maybe a woman who plays that game is what you want.  I prefer open and honest discussions.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


????

You didnt answer my question. Did it stump you so you needed a diversion?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


She didnt say anthing to anyone. She just wore a shirt. If it hurts you that much dont read her shirt.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I find white women to be very sexually aggressive and open about sex.
> ...


No. Very heterosexual.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 30, 2016)

MikeK said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > As have I.   Some want a plaything for a while.  If the woman in the picture wants a black man, who cares?
> ...



I live in Georgia now.  I am from Alabama.  There are plenty of mixed race couples in both places.   And not just in Atlanta or Birminghams.  I know of 3 white women dating or married to black men in Lineville AL (pop. 2,395).

If someone doesn't like who she is dating, fuck'em.  The days of being scared of ignorant rednecks is gone.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2016)

MikeK said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Some women have no problem being open and frank about their sexuality.  Especially when they are chasing something specific.
> ...



Thats not true at all. White women are extremely open and aggressive when it comes to sex in my experience. Much more so than any other race.  Other races of women will only become open once they get to know you well. You have to remember that women from other races are scrutinized much more than white women and therefore are less open sexually.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Also I have found that women can tell pretty quickly if you are judgmental. The less judgmental you are the faster they open up.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 30, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Also I have found that women can tell pretty quickly if you are judgmental. The less judgmental you are the faster they open up.


I agree.

Women are extremely more insightful than men are.  The average woman will know more about a man within ten minutes than a man will know about her in a day or more.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 30, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Also I have found that women can tell pretty quickly if you are judgmental. The less judgmental you are the faster they open up.
> ...



Men should learn to pay attention.  A woman will, often enough, tell you all you need to know.  If you just pay attention.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 30, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Thats not true at all. White women are extremely open and aggressive when it comes to sex in my experience.
> 
> [...]


Interesting.  

What do you attribute that openness and aggression to?  What in your opinion it is about you that prompts White women to be so open and aggressive?  Because the vast majority of White men will readily tell you their experience with White woman is quite opposite.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 30, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Men should learn to pay attention.  A woman will, often enough, tell you all you need to know.  If you just pay attention.


I hope your confidence is not misplaced.   Because even one so eminently capable of discerning the most convoluted aspects of human behavior as Dr. Sigmund Freud admittedly remained utterly baffled by the sexuality of the human female.  In fact, he gave up trying to comprehend and anticipate it.

Young Dr. Freud . Perspectives: Women | PBS


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 30, 2016)

MikeK said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Men should learn to pay attention.  A woman will, often enough, tell you all you need to know.  If you just pay attention.
> ...





MikeK said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Men should learn to pay attention.  A woman will, often enough, tell you all you need to know.  If you just pay attention.
> ...



I am not claiming to understand women.  I just know that many men don't pay attention.  I have been told that by women and seen it in action.

And why not ask questions?   I'm not saying you ask if they spit or swallow in the first 15 mins of conversation, but ask about them and what they want.   You'd be surprised how often they will answer.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 30, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Depends on the women. In the past 20+ years, I have not had a single lover that I did not know what they liked, what they disliked, and what they wanted, before we had sex.   Maybe a woman who plays that game is what you want.  I prefer open and honest discussions.


I must confess I never once had that kind experience with a woman.  In fact, if a woman ever came on that frankly and aggressively with me I believe it would have been a bit of a turn-off.  

I should say I am eighty years old and my philandering days ended when I met my late wife, which was over half-a-century ago.  So I won't discount the possibility of change in certain social attitudes for the behavioral differences we're discussing.  

But I do have three married daughters and four teen-age grand-daughters whose behavior and attitudes I am able to closely observe.  Based on what I'm told (and have overheard) the basic maneuvers in the _mating game_ remain fairly intact.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 30, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> I live in Georgia now.  I am from Alabama.  There are plenty of mixed race couples in both places.   And not just in Atlanta or Birminghams.  I know of 3 white women dating or married to black men in Lineville AL (pop. 2,395).
> 
> If someone doesn't like who she is dating, fuck'em.  The days of being scared of ignorant rednecks is gone.


Am I to understand that all the protest and occasional furor about "racism" is exaggerated deception?  That it really doesn't exist?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Thats not true at all. White women are extremely open and aggressive when it comes to sex in my experience.
> ...


I dont think its anything in particular about me other than I am Black. I see them act the same way with other Black men.  I have heard from white women and men about this and it mystifies me. White women act differently (generalizing) with white men than they do with Black men. I think its the "whore" stigma that white men have set up regarding the audacity of a women actually enjoying sex.  Black men (again generalizing) don't put that type of unrealistic expectations on women.  We look more at character and strength in "judging" women. A woman with a healthy sexual appetite is a bonus.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2016)

MikeK said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Men should learn to pay attention.  A woman will, often enough, tell you all you need to know.  If you just pay attention.
> ...


Simply observation and knowledge of body language with women is a great plus. You would be surprised at the things they expect you to know without them articulating it.  I think mens inability to focus on body language is a factor in a lot of date rapes


----------



## Liberty777 (Oct 30, 2016)

I love me some vanilla and chocolate sugar walls. Wonder how a "I luv the swirl" t shirt would go down here n Tx. Lmao, this thread is proof that masculinity is on the decline, there's so much tail amongst us n some are worried about who they're not screwing. Pick ur nuts up n get back in the game.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 30, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> I dont think its anything in particular about me other than I am Black. I see them act the same way with other Black men.  I have heard from white women and men about this and it mystifies me. White women act differently (generalizing) with white men than they do with Black men. I think its the "whore" stigma that white men have set up regarding the audacity of a women actually enjoying sex.  Black men (again generalizing) don't put that type of unrealistic expectations on women.  We look more at character and strength in "judging" women. A woman with a healthy sexual appetite is a bonus.


I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 30, 2016)

MikeK said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Georgia now.  I am from Alabama.  There are plenty of mixed race couples in both places.   And not just in Atlanta or Birminghams.  I know of 3 white women dating or married to black men in Lineville AL (pop. 2,395).
> ...



I don't believe I said that at all.    Is people disliking interracial dating/marriage the main example of racism today?


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...





Ah, if you were convinced that you were in the right, you would not have invented a strawman to attack instead of what I was actually saying.


My point stands. 


When was the last time you just randomly told some woman who was walking by, that you did not find her attractive?

Have you ever done that? I have not. It would be extremely rude and disrespectful.


IF some WHITE GUY told a Black Woman that was just walking by that he did not find her attractive because of RACE, in our society he would be branded a terrible person.


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





Any man that tells you he is so "secure" that he does not care what attractive women say about him is gay or lying.


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

MikeK said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > People are attracted to who they are attracted to.  No need to feel left out.  Find one who wants you.
> ...




I've known a number of men, who met some or ALL of those criteria and yet found mates. At least one was very impressive. (of the mates)


They all seemed to have in common a brittle and unfounded self confidence. And/or played a guitar in a band.


BUT, by and large, yes, your point "feeling vs being" is exactly right.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The problem with your argument is that the girl in the picture didn't say anyone was unattractive.  Saying that she finds one the most attractive does not mean she finds anyone else unattractive.

For example, I can say I love steak.   That does not mean I dislike pork chops.  It just means I like steak the most.


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I was pointing out that you are so sensitive to even the slightest HINT of disrespect to your Race that your pretense of non concern is not credible.


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




THe days of dealing with the consequences of stupid decisions is not.


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




And the first thing you need to do, it take everything she clearly and openly STATES, with a large number of grains of salt.


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




You have been conditioned to be meek to the point of willfully NOT seeing when you are being insulted.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Dating the person you want is not a stupid decision.  Thinking you have the right to commit violence against someone for dating who they want is a stupid decision.  And teh consequences will be life in prison or the death penalty.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Wrong.   I have not been conditioned.  YOU have been conditioned to seek out any slight.  The words on a t-shirt, in a picture, of a girl you don't even know, has you talking about insults.  Do you feel insulted by what people's t-shirts say?   I damn sure don't.


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

MikeK said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on the women. In the past 20+ years, I have not had a single lover that I did not know what they liked, what they disliked, and what they wanted, before we had sex.   Maybe a woman who plays that game is what you want.  I prefer open and honest discussions.
> ...




Both my wife and I are much younger than 80, though still middle aged. My wife was quite aggressive during her pre-marriage days.

SHE relates that the reactions she got indicated that being "frank and aggressive" was very rare even in "our day".


She did, at times, end up scaring away men, or ending up hurting them emotionally.

IMO, you are correct, that the  "mating game" remains fairly intact.


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

MikeK said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Georgia now.  I am from Alabama.  There are plenty of mixed race couples in both places.   And not just in Atlanta or Birminghams.  I know of 3 white women dating or married to black men in Lineville AL (pop. 2,395).
> ...




Pretty much.


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




You certainly did say that.

Your previous statements, dismissing the likelyhood of running, even in Georgia, into a single racist who might react badly to a white woman openly stating her love of black men, shows that you are convinced that White Racism is effectively non existent.


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




If you make your dating/mating decisions based on stupid reasons, that is stupid, and it will bite you on the ass.

You will end up with mates poorly chosen, and have to deal with the consequences of having seriously flawed mates.

I have personally seen such results end up seriously screwing with the women in question.


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




A person that wears a T-shirt with a message on it, puts that message out there to everyone around them.


That is not me looking for a "slight".  That is me receiving and responding to a message that rude and stupid woman put out there for everyone.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...





You trying to carry the torch?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





So.....you pretty much always just got out of the pool, huh?


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




What in my posts leads you to even ask that question? Try to be very clear and please quote the exact phrase that makes you think so.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...







Your glaring, desperate insecurity, tiny.


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




Nothing in your post, as far as I could tell, addressed my point.

Do you deny that T-shirts with writing on them are messages to those that could potentially read them?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...






You should talk to your doctor. Maybe he can help you with your 'little' problem.


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





Insecure? Based on what?

Tiny? Why do you say THAT?


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




You still refuse to address my point, or answer a very reasonable and simple question.

"Little"? What are you trying to say?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





That's for you and your doctor to work out.


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Your responded to a post of mine without addressing my point at all, as far as I could tell.


I have repeatedly asked to do so, and all you do is post snark.

YOu made some snide comments about "little". I have asked you what you are trying to say. It was not a rhetorical question.

What are you trying to say? Please spell it out for me. 


Pretend that you think I am slow and need it explained at a lower level. 

SAY WHAT YOU MEAN TO SAY AND SAY IT CLEARLY. 

Don't hide behind vagueness.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



No, what it shows is the lack of crazy racists willing to actually do anything.


----------



## Correll (Oct 30, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




Your statement that racist are not "crazy" enough to actually do anything, shows that America is so anti-racist that a racist, at least a WHITE RACIST, would have to be crazy to act on their racist impulses.


This is just another way of admitting that "racism" as presented by the Evul Left, is nothing but an exaggerated deception.


Though you are likely too emotionally invested in the Myth to admit it, even to yourself.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Wow. Now racism doesn't exist?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


More likely he is secure in the knowledge that plenty of women that are just as attractive will seek him out. You need to get out more.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You are a sad little insecure man. I could care less what any woman has on a shirt. If your fragile ego cant take the thought of a white woman wanting a Black guy then I now understand your insecurity on most topics.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No it just shows most racists are pussies that talk alot only where they are safe. The white girls see your fragile ego and are turned off by it. Any excuse seems to do but when you show how weak you are emotionally it turns your women off and that causes white boys like you to write manifestos and kill people while they are praying. Such a coward you are.


----------



## Correll (Oct 31, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




We both know that you know the meaning of the word, "exaggerated".

So, ask yourself why you just acted as though you did NOT.


----------



## Correll (Oct 31, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## Correll (Oct 31, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You considered me dropping and then pretending to roll a piece of candy to a young black retail cashier to be racist disrespect worthy of a vicious beating.

Your claim of not caring is utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Correll (Oct 31, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




In a nation as large as this, if it were as racist as you lying lefties like to pretend, there would be millions of situations where the supposed "racists" would be in a position to safely "react badly" to a T-shirt or as per the Op, noticing the race of children with their white mothers.


The almost COMPLETE lack of any such violence, shows that the alleged "racism" that you lefties are constantly whining about, is "greatly exaggerated".


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes. Someone should have beat you for disrespecting that Black woman.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 31, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Ok, so the whole "she is in danger for dating black guys" is based on bullshit. Works for me.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


There is a lack of such violence only because its not against the law for people to defend themselves against whites . Once those laws were on the books the racists were afraid and have satisfied themselves by being brave on the internet, hanging Black people in effigy, or having a confederate flag in their pickup in an all white town. Anything more serious than that and they know they would get their asses beat.  Like I have always said. Your type are cowards.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So you think having a spine is bullshit?


----------



## Correll (Oct 31, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




THe only black man there, was by himself and about my size. 

Like you said, racists are pussy's that only attack when they feel safe.

Now, if there had been 4 of them, I would have been in real danger.


AND like I said, your pretense of not being concerned about any "messages" that might show even a hint of disrespect to yoru Race, is a Lie.


And you are too dim to realize that you have just completely proved me right about that.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


First you told me the Black man was elderly and got mad at you. which one was it? 

You should have been beaten until the lice fled your body for disrespecting the mother of all humanity.


----------



## Correll (Oct 31, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well, no danger from angry white racists, at least.


----------



## Correll (Oct 31, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Don't be silly. 


Plenty of big guys that you would call racist, plenty of times that there would be 2 or 3 or more guys that you would call racist, plenty of times that these guys, would be in a position where they could "badly react" to some stupid bimbo with an offensive t-shirt or with an interracial child or walking along holding hands with her black boyfriend.


And yet, there is almost complete lack of any reports of any such incidents.


Thus disproving your nonsensical claims.


----------



## Correll (Oct 31, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I think what you said was bullshit.

I thought that was pretty clear.

I will try to not overestimate your intelligence again.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


White guys have to get drunk first.  Then they get knocked out like this fool did.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That was your first mistake. i told you to have an adult present when you attempt to think. In this case you needed an adult male. Preferably someone that had confidence in himself and understands that what some random woman thinks has no bearing on his manliness.


----------



## Correll (Oct 31, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I was agreeing with you. 

The black racist was not in a position were he would have been safe attacking and beating me. 


BY YOUR DEFINITION  that makes him a "pussy".


But regardless, by repeating your position that that perceived hint of disrespect was worthy of a beating, you show that you earlier pretense of not being concerned about any disrespect aimed at your Race, 


was just a LIE.


You are liar, to dim to realize that he has tripped himself up in conflicting statements.


----------



## Correll (Oct 31, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





NOthing about that addressed anything I said. 

Here is it for you to try again.



Don't be silly.


Plenty of big guys that you would call racist, plenty of times that there would be 2 or 3 or more guys that you would call racist, plenty of times that these guys, would be in a position where they could "badly react" to some stupid bimbo with an offensive t-shirt or with an interracial child or walking along holding hands with her black boyfriend.


And yet, there is almost complete lack of any reports of any such incidents.


Thus disproving your nonsensical claims.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Its your story. You werent agreeing with me. You just changed up your story to make yourself look more manly. Too bad I have a good memory and ability to link to your post.


----------



## Correll (Oct 31, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Blather will not distract from the fact that your conflicting statements show that you arn not only a liar, but a poor one at that.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The prevailing theme is white racists have to have liquid courage.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Says the guy that changed his story to appear braver.


----------



## Correll (Oct 31, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Nope. I presented the story to show, with your response, that your pretense of not caring about disrespect aimed at your Race to be complete bullshit.


You were to dim to realize that by standing by your position that rolling a piece of candy to a black girl, was an offense worthy of a beating, completely contradicted your earlier statements.


YOu are a liar, who has been caught. YOu are just to dim to realize it.


----------



## Correll (Oct 31, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





NOthing about that addressed anything I said.

Here is it for you to try again.



Don't be silly.


Plenty of big guys that you would call racist, plenty of times that there would be 2 or 3 or more guys that you would call racist, plenty of times that these guys, would be in a position where they could "badly react" to some stupid bimbo with an offensive t-shirt or with an interracial child or walking along holding hands with her black boyfriend.


And yet, there is almost complete lack of any reports of any such incidents.


Thus disproving your nonsensical claims.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 31, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Looks like I have broken you down again and you have gone into your spin cycle.


----------



## Correll (Oct 31, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




There was nothing brave about what I did or didn't do.

I was dumbfounded at the level of racism and hypersensitivity from that asshole. 

My point stands. 


YOur claim of non concern has been revealed to be complete bullshit.


Thus, my point, ie that any man who claims to not care what a young attractive woman says about him is either lying or gay.


Stands. As none of you have been able to honestly or clearly challenge it.


----------



## Correll (Oct 31, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You have failed to address anything I have said so the points I have made are the points that are standing. That is where the conversation has ended. 



Here is it for you to try again. If you have anything relevant to say.



Don't be silly.


Plenty of big guys that you would call racist, plenty of times that there would be 2 or 3 or more guys that you would call racist, plenty of times that these guys, would be in a position where they could "badly react" to some stupid bimbo with an offensive t-shirt or with an interracial child or walking along holding hands with her black boyfriend.


And yet, there is almost complete lack of any reports of any such incidents.


Thus disproving your nonsensical claims.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 31, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




What the - seriously - fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 31, 2016)

What I find most amusing is the premise of the thread, and where it went.

Someone makes an observation about the races of the various children they see.  Completely based on personal observations, he strikes fear into the hearts of a few morons when he talks about there being more black and hispanic kids.

Then someone posts a picture of a girl wearing a shirt proclaiming her fondness for black men.


Between the two posts, there are a handful of fools going ballistic.   I find this hilarious!


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 31, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



What nonsensical claims?   If I am not mistaken, the claims that there are white people who would be moved to violence over seeing a white girl and a black guy together, came from one of the ones arguing for "racial purity".  (ok, they may not have said that, but it certainly seems that way)


----------



## Correll (Nov 1, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Winterborn made the claim that even in the Deep South where he lives, there are not enough racists to make walking around with an anti-white T-shirt dangerous.

That's a powerful statement on his part, that disproves the classic Lefty Myth of White Racism being a powerful force in today's society.


This is an import Truth that run counter to the Conventional Wisdom. 


And if very relevant to just about every single policy and political issue in the nation today.

What is wrong with you that you want to hide from this Good News?


----------



## Correll (Nov 1, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





I would find it very interesting if you would try to show what of Miktek's posts you found that indicated that he was arguing for "Racial purity".

Or "seemed that way".



And as to "nonsensical claims" Asclepias is claiming that your information that such an offensive shirt would NOT be dangerous for a young woman to wear even in the Deep South, is not evidence of less racism than is normally assumed BUT, just because racists are all "pussies".


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 1, 2016)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The fact the people are not attacking white girls over their t-shirts is hardly proof that racism is dead. 

Let me ask you, of the events that sparked accusations of racism, did ANY of them involve a white girl wearing a t-shirt that said she preferred blacks?  I would really like an answer.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 1, 2016)

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





You've got some serious fucking issues, you really have.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 1, 2016)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Something appears to be faulty with your logical faculties.


----------



## Correll (Nov 2, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...







No, none of the events that have recently sparked accusation of racism, involved a white girl wearing a racially offensive T-shirt OR a white woman with an inter-racial child.

Which as I said, demonstrates the weakness of White Racism as a force in society today.


Instead, lefties, in order to keep the Myth alive, have to spin or outright invent shit. 



White girls loving black men is the HOly Grail of White Racism. IF that is no longer an issue IN GEORGIA, then white racism is effectively dead.


And all the CONSTANT cries of Racism from the Left is LIES designed to provide cover for the REAL racism in society today, ie anti-white racism.


----------



## Correll (Nov 2, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...





Very true.


I live in a world where the Conventional Wisdom is based on complete lies. 

I live in a world where policy is generally based on delusions and hallucinations, and people are DYING because of it.


I live in a world where I have one eye and those without eyes keep telling me how blind I AM.


And patting themselves on their moronic backs about how fucking clever they are.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 2, 2016)

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The cries of racism typically come out when an unarmed black man is shot and killed by police.   If you think there is absioolutely no racism involved, and thatl the shootings were justified, we will simply have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Correll (Nov 2, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Wow. You expressed disagreement. 

YOu were completely unable to explain or support your disagreement with any supposed flaws in my post.


BUT, you were able to communicate your disagreement.


Which seems to be the height of your ability to debate.


My point stands as none of you have even TRIED to explain why you think my point was incorrect.



Winterborn made the claim that even in the Deep South where he lives, there are not enough racists to make walking around with an anti-white T-shirt dangerous.

That's a powerful statement on his part, that disproves the classic Lefty Myth of White Racism being a powerful force in today's society.


This is an import Truth that run counter to the Conventional Wisdom.


And if very relevant to just about every single policy and political issue in the nation today.

What is wrong with you that you want to hide from this Good News?


----------



## Correll (Nov 2, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




In a world where, as you lefties pretend, that cops are just shooting black  guys for "walking while black", a white woman wearing a t-shirt expressing her love of black men would NOT be safe in doing so.


Your statement that that woman would be safe, IN THE DEEP SOUTH, directly contradicts the Left's claim of an America so racist that cops can generally get away with blatant racial murders.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 2, 2016)

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You are claiming that unless a white girl is in danger of being attacked for her t-shirt or for dating a black guy, that racism does not exist?    Wow.  That is a stretch of epic proportions.  

And the "you lefties" remark is hilarious.


----------



## Correll (Nov 2, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




Also, earlier you were making a lot of snide comments about "little" and "tiny".


I asked you what that was all about, and you refused to answer.


Why is that? Can you answer the question now?

YOu thought it was worth putting out there. I want to know what you were trying to get at.


----------



## Correll (Nov 2, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




YOU have presented TWO conflicting views of the world.


In one, cops have been and generally get away with murdering "unarmed black men" just for the racist fun of it.


IN the other, a white woman can walk around wearing a T-shirt proclaiming her love of black men without fear of harm, even in the Deep South.



These two worlds CANNOT BOTH BE TRUE.


and if you are not a lefty, than you should really examine the lefty paradigms you have accepted.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 2, 2016)

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Two very different situations.


----------



## Correll (Nov 2, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




Both situations defined by the level of racism that is or is NOT in society.


The two situations can not both be true.


A nation where cops have been and still mostly are getting away with racist murders of "unarmed blacks" is NOT  a nation where a white would could walk around wearing the shirt, especially in the Deep South.


A nation where a woman could walk around with that shirt in the Deep South, is NOT  a nation where cops would be getting away with murdered young unarmed men for walking while black.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 2, 2016)

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Why not?    They are very different situations.   The fact that you decided that is not really much proof.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 2, 2016)

'Little' Mr. Insecurity is so fucking obsessed that he can't imagine a fucking t-shirt, or the presence of an inter-racial child not driving 'whites' into a killing rage. What a fucking headcase.


----------



## Correll (Nov 2, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




The situations are different.

THe people in question, ie Americans and American society* are the same *and responding to two situations that are racial in nature.

YOu claim in the one that their reaction is that of a very racist society.

IN the other, you claim their reaction is that of a very NOT racist society.

If you cannot see a conflict between the two positions, it is because you refuse to see it.

Or refuse to admit that you see it.


----------



## Correll (Nov 2, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> 'Little' Mr. Insecurity is so fucking obsessed that he can't imagine a fucking t-shirt, or the presence of an inter-racial child not driving 'whites' into a killing rage. What a fucking headcase.





1. I have repeatedly asked you to explain your constant playing around with the "littles" and the "tinys". You seem to be afraid to explain your actual meaning in plain terms. Are you ashamed of what you were hinting at?


2. NOpe. I agreed with Winterborn that the t-shirt would NOT drive whites or white racist to violence.  I am just pointing out the obvious implication of that, ie white racism is a very, very weak force.

3. Your complete inability to comprehend simple posts, shows that you are the head case here. YOur emotional investment is interfering with your ability to communicate. As demonstrated by your mistake about my position on anti-t-shirt violence.

It was a stupid mistake, but you are not stupid. So, why did it happen? YOu are unable to hear me over the din of your preconceived notions.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 2, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


yeah one picture is proof positive

for all we know the girls are all hookers


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 2, 2016)

Correll said:


> As demonstrated by your mistake about my position on anti-t-shirt violence.
> ......




You keep trying to take it as a given that a woman wearing a t-shirt or *gasp* child, is inherently offensive. You seem to be suggesting the noble restraint of 'whites' not to take offense at something that no sane person would take offense to anyway.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 2, 2016)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 'Little' Mr. Insecurity is so fucking obsessed that he can't imagine a fucking t-shirt, or the presence of an inter-racial child not driving 'whites' into a killing rage. What a fucking headcase.
> ...




Wow, you really have a big (or not) hang-up about this. Get some play-dough or get to a shrink.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 2, 2016)

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I have never said we are a racist society.   I have said we have racists IN our society.

Racism is an act.  Being a racist is the way to believe and think.

Your claim is that since no one threatens the girl dating a black guy, that there are no racists.   I disagree.  

Part of it is about having the power and authority in a given situation.  Someone seeing a couple walk by, or knowing the girl, has no real authority or control.


----------



## Preacher (Nov 2, 2016)

dfens said:


> Now, let me say I don't hate anyone because of race and certainly not children, for children are the future.
> 
> But, I do notice the race of children.  And I must say, everywhere I go, all the time when I see kids, they are black or hispanic.  Yes, I do see white kids, but the black and hispanic kids are like a tide.
> 
> What I don't understand is that, blacks and hispanics tend to be poorer.  So if they are having lots of kids, it's on the public dime.  That, I do disagree with.


Its part of the plan. Whites are inherently more responsible so they now couples BOTH have to work which means less white kids and more non white kids those white couples get to pay for. Somehow me and my wife have done both. 4 kids and we have 2 incomes. Ain't been easy by no means but we knew it was worth it.


----------



## Preacher (Nov 2, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Females with low morals and daddy issues do. My whore of a mothers daughter is a coon lover. She is disowned  Her and her 2 half breeds aren't welcome around my family


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 2, 2016)

Odium said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...





That ^^^^^^^ is the kind of thing that only a hide-behind-the-keyboard pussy who would never so much as look a man in the eyes offline would post.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 2, 2016)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I'm not the only person that sees your mind is suspect to glitches in logic. I'm not here to convince you that you have something wrong with you. I was just pointing it out.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 2, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Thats what you sour grapes white guys always say! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This girl is obviously overweight.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 2, 2016)

Another fat white girl. Too much for white guys to handle.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 2, 2016)

Ms Ireland is kind of chunky.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



A picture doesn't prove anything and I am happily married so I don't need to pay hookers


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 3, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest thing I notice is how absolutely desperate white girls are to be with Black guys. It may have a lot to do with their emotionally unavailable fathers.
> ...



thats because most white guys have standards and black guys will fuck anything with a hole; not to mention SHE is her sugar mama; most black men do not work or pay their way w/ a white fat chick.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


A picture proves everything and lots of married white women sneak around on their husbands with Black guys.  The question is not how blissfully happy the husband is not knowing his wife is getting banged by a Black guy while he is away.. The question is how joyously happy is the white married woman letting the Black guy bang her in her bed she shares with her white husband?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

ninja007 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


White guys fuck dogs, goats, and cows. How high could their standards be?

Farmer catches upstate New Yorkers making porn with his cows

Police: Illinois Man Had Sex With Two Dogs

Georgia man, 65, arrested for having sex with a goat


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

Even white guys cant resist Black.


----------



## hjmick (Nov 3, 2016)

dfens said:


> Now, let me say I don't hate anyone because of race and certainly not children, for children are the future.
> 
> But, I do notice the race of children.  And I must say, everywhere I go, all the time when I see kids, they are black or hispanic.  Yes, I do see white kids, but the black and hispanic kids are like a tide.
> 
> What I don't understand is that, blacks and hispanics tend to be poorer.  So if they are having lots of kids, it's on the public dime.  That, I do disagree with.




It's not that they're necessarily having a lot of kids, it's that they're not all indoors playing video games and getting fat like the white kids...


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 3, 2016)

Why do white guys consider these white women fat?


----------



## Godboy (Nov 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Why do white guys consider these white women fat?


First off, that chick isnt a great catch. Look at that dress. Shes got no class and she has unhealthy thin hair. Secondly, what makes you think the guy dancing with her is black? Thats a white guy with a tan, or maybe a mexican at best. Definitely not a black guy though.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 3, 2016)

This is the typical scenario that we all see.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2016)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Why do white guys consider these white women fat?
> ...


I wouldnt consider any white girl a great catch but they can be great playmates. No thats not a white guy with a tan. Thats a Black rapper dummy.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 4, 2016)

Godboy said:


> This is the typical scenario that we all see.


Thats the scenario you crying white guys want to believe. To bad the reality is more like this.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Oh, so shes with him for the fame and money, not his skin color. Yeah, money gets you a lot of stuff. You can even get a white girl who isnt fat if youre black and have money.


----------



## Correll (Nov 4, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > As demonstrated by your mistake about my position on anti-t-shirt violence.
> ...




You want to talk about the message of the T-shirt?

Really?

Then tell me what all of YOUR "little" jabs about "little" and "tiny" were about, as I have repeatedly asked you and you repeatedly refuse to answer.


----------



## Correll (Nov 4, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




You keep making these snide comments but refuse to say what you are implying in plain language.


I've asked you to be clear. YOu keep refusing and yet keep making them.

Asking you to clarify your snide comments is hardly evidence of a hang up on my part.


Are you afraid to speak plainly?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2016)

Poor ' little' guy. He's quite upset. Wonder if it has anything to do with all the strange racial assumptions...


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2016)

Has anyone ever actually seen an adult "offended" at the sight of a child?


----------



## Correll (Nov 4, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Poor ' little' guy. He's quite upset. Wonder if it has anything to do with all the strange racial assumptions...





I'm not really upset. 

I do find your intellectual dishonesty offensive.

You keep making snide comments but you are afraid to state clearly what you mean.

What type of person is afraid to clearly state his message?


----------



## Correll (Nov 4, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Has anyone ever actually seen an adult "offended" at the sight of a child?




I've seen a grown man afraid to explain what he means by a statement.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2016)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever actually seen an adult "offended" at the sight of a child?
> ...




It's ok, George, accept yourself the way you are.


----------



## Correll (Nov 4, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




What you are trying to say, that you are afraid to actually say?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2017)

dfens said:


> Now, let me say I don't hate anyone because of race and certainly not children, for children are the future.
> 
> But, I do notice the race of children.  And I must say, everywhere I go, all the time when I see kids, they are black or hispanic.  Yes, I do see white kids, but the black and hispanic kids are like a tide.
> 
> What I don't understand is that, blacks and hispanics tend to be poorer.  So if they are having lots of kids, it's on the public dime.  That, I do disagree with.




Fertility rates are falling for all ethnic groups in the US, especially Latino immigrants. Perception can be influenced by preconception. 



I seem to notice more and more kids of mixed heritage lately.


----------

